# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Διπολική διαταραχή >  Σχεση με μια διπολικη

## deus

Καλησπερα στην κοινοτητα, νεο μελος και εγω με ερωτηση που εχει δημοσιευτει αρκετες φορες αλλα δεν απαντησαν σε ολες μου τις αποριες, ισως η περιπτωση που βιωνω εγω να ειναι διαφορετικη.

Διαβαζω σε αντιστοιχα threads πως η σχεση με διπολικους ειναι πολυ δυσκολη, βρισκομαι ομως στην θεση να εχω σχεση με εναν διπολικο ανθρωπο τον οποιο αγαπαω πραγματικα και θελω να ειμαι διπλα της. Καταλαβαινετε τι θελω να ρωτησω -ισως και εγω καπου μεσα μου ξερω την απαντηση- αλλα θα θελα την γνωμη σας σχετικα με το διλλημα μου να συνεχισω να ειμαι διπλα της η να ξεκοψω τωρα που ειναι σχετικα νωρις. Να υπενθυμισω πως την κοπελα μου την αγαπαω πολυ και θελω να κανω οικογενεια μαζι της αλλα δεν ξερω αν αυτο ειναι συνετο.

----------


## ντολορ

οταν αγαπας πραγματικα καποιον δεν σε νοιαζει αν εχει διπολικη καταθλιψη η σχιζοφρενεια και μενεις μαζι του στα καλα κ στα ασχημα ..εγω ειχα την καλυτερη σχεση τηε ζωης μου με τον πιο σωστο ανθρωπο ο οποιοσ ειχε σχιζοφρενεια ..οταν μου ειπαν τι εχει απλα σεναχωρεθηκα που μπορει να υποφερει ο ανθρωπος μου ουτε στιγμη δεν σκεφτηκα να φυγω..οποτε για μενα αν την αγαπας δεν πρεπει να σκεφτεσαι να την αφησεις ..

----------


## deus

Εχεις απολυτο δικιο, υποστηριζω 100% τα οσα γραφεις αλλα, οντως αγαπω πολυ την κοπελα μου και ειμαι διατεθημενος να ειμαι μαζι της στα καλα και τα ασχημα, εχω διαβασει ομως τα απειρα για τους διπολικους τυπου: αναλογα με την κατασταση (μανια-καταθλιψη) φεροντε αντιστοιχα τοσο σε κοντινα αγαπημενα προσωπα τους οσο και στον ιδιο τους τον εαυτο, τι εννοω με αυτο, στην μανια (εχω διαβασει) εχουν εντονο το σεξουαλικο κομματι . Επεισοδια ζηλοτηπιας, εκνευρισμων ανευ λογου και αλλα πολλα, αντιστοιχα στην καταθλιψη θα πρεπει να ειμαι κοντα της για να αναπτερωνω το ηθικο της.
Αυτα και αλλα πολλα για τα οποια ναι μεν ειμαι διατεθειμενος και με πολυ ενεργεια να τα αντιμετωπισω αλλα φοβαμαι μηπως γρηγορα οι αντοχες μου με εγκαταλειψουν και μετα ειναι αργα (στην ελευση ενος παιδιου)

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

πρωτα λες οτι τεριαζετε τελεια κ μετα αναρωτιεσαι αν θα ξεκοψεις προφανως αυτα τα δυο δε τεριαζουν μεταξυ τους.

δεν αφηνεις λεω εγω τωρα τις δικαιολογιες με τους διπολικους κ τους τριπολοκους?

προσεξε ποσο απλο ειναι

τι θελεις ναι η ου? αν ναι τοτε μενεις διπλα της αν οχι την κανεις. μη ψαχνεις αλοθι για να κρυψεις πισω απο αυτα τα θελω σου.

----------


## elis

νσ πω κ γω την παπαρια μου διπολικη σημαινει οτι η συμπεριφορα του ατομου που την φερει εχει διακυμανσεισ το λοιπον αλλοσ μπορει να παιζει απο το -1 στο +1 και να εχει διπολικη και αλλοσ απο το -5 στο +15 και οι δυο εχουν διακυμανσεισ και οι δυο εχουν διπολικη
το λοιπον ξαναλεω βλεπεισ το ατομο και βλεπεισ αν σ αρεσει η διακυμανση και πωσ βγαινει αυτο σε συμπεριφορα μπορει να σ αρεσουν κομματια του κυκλου μπορει και ολοσ ο κυκλοσ μπορει και να μη σ αρεσει μπορει να σ αρεσει αυτο ειναι δικαιωμα σου το τι θα κανεισ 
φιλικα 
την ειπα παλι την παπαντζα μου
οχι γτ με εχετε φερει στο αμην

----------


## deus

> πρωτα λες οτι τεριαζετε τελεια κ μετα αναρωτιεσαι αν θα ξεκοψεις προφανως αυτα τα δυο δε τεριαζουν μεταξυ τους.
> 
> δεν αφηνεις λεω εγω τωρα τις δικαιολογιες με τους διπολικους κ τους τριπολοκους?
> 
> προσεξε ποσο απλο ειναι
> 
> τι θελεις ναι η ου? αν ναι τοτε μενεις διπλα της αν οχι την κανεις. μη ψαχνεις αλοθι για να κρυψεις πισω απο αυτα τα θελω σου.


Φιλε μακαρι να ηταν δικαιολογιες, την κοπελα μου την αγαπω οσο τιποτα και θελω να ειμαι διπλα της αλλα διαβαζω τοσα για τους διπολικους και πραγματικα εχω τρομοκρατηθει. Δεν ψαχνω αλοθι για να την κανω επειδη δεν μου αρεσει κατι πανω της η εχω βρει κατι αλλο -αν αυτο εννοεις λεγοντας αλοθι- αλλα ρωταω μηπως και διαψευθουν καποια απο αυτα που διαβαζω περι διπολικων και ειναι απλα μια ιδιαιτεροτητα των ανθρωπων αυτων.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

τι ενοεις οτι εχεις τρομοκρατιθει μηπως φοβασαι οτι θα σου κοψει κανενα κοματι? ε το πολυ πολυ να ναι μια βοριας κ μια νοτιας σιγα το τρομακτικο απλα θα πας με τα νερα της οποτε σου μιλαει θα της μιλας κ συ οποτε δε μιλαει θα την αφηνεις να ξεκκουραζετε.

----------


## deus

> τι ενοεις οτι εχεις τρομοκρατιθει μηπως φοβασαι οτι θα σου κοψει κανενα κοματι? ε το πολυ πολυ να ναι μια βοριας κ μια νοτιας σιγα το τρομακτικο απλα θα πας με τα νερα της οποτε σου μιλαει θα της μιλας κ συ οποτε δε μιλαει θα την αφηνεις να ξεκκουραζετε.


Τώρα γίνεσαι κυνικός, δεν έχω τρομοκρατηθει επειδή φοβάμαι μήπως μου κάνει κάτι, διαβασε το 1ο μου post. Όπως το περιγράφεις απλό φαίνεται και ειλικρινά μακάρι να είναι.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

aν τεριαζεις με καπιον τιποτα δεν ειναι δυσκολο..
αρα η γρηγορα θα κολησεις μαζι του οτι κ αν συμβει.
οι πιο δυσκολοι δρομοι σε βγαζουν στην ομορφοτερη θεα.

----------


## jimmisart

Μπραβο σου φίλε μου που θέλεις να ενημερωθείς και το βλέπω τελείως αντίθετα απο τον αλεξανδρος_77 , μου δείχνει ότι πραγματικα θες να σαι μαζί της, μιας και σκέφτεσαι και την οικογενεια.

ως διπολικός λοιπόν με πρώτο ξεσπασμα στα 14 και είμαι 28, θα σου πω κάποιες δυσκολίες, θα παίξεις λίγο τον ρόλο του ''προστατη'' εαν δεν έχει μάθει να συνεργάζεται η κοπέλα σου με τον ψυχολόγο και τον ψυχιατρο της. Το περιβάλον το οποίο θα βρίσκεστε γενικα δεν πρεπει να ναι αγχωτικο αλλά αυτό κάνει καλό και σε σένα όχι μόνο σε εκείνη. Να χεις στο νου σου πως θρίλερ, άγριες εικόνες και θρησκοληπτικές καταστάσεις είναι επικύνδυνες γιατι ξεσπούν σε κάποια κρίση. Εαν η κοπέλα σου σε αγαπάει παρα πολύ ακόμα και σε κάποια μανία θα δεχτεί να πάρει τη φαρμακευτική της αγωγή. μια κρίση ενός διπολικού είναι κάτι παροδικό και δεν χαρακτηρίζει το σύνολο του χαρακτήρα της κοπέλας σου. Δεν αξίζει πιστεύω για κανένα λόγο για μια κρίση λίγων ημερων να ξεγράψεις τον άνθρωπο που αγαπάς. Σκέψου πως ο οργανισμός του διπολικού παθαινει περίπου αυτο που παθαίνει ένας μεθυσμένος, απλά για λίγες μέρες παραπάνω. Ότι αγάπησες στην κοπέλα σου δεν αλλάζει επειδή ''μεθαει'' για λίγες μέρες.

----------


## deus

> Μπραβο σου φίλε μου που θέλεις να ενημερωθείς και το βλέπω τελείως αντίθετα απο τον αλεξανδρος_77 , μου δείχνει ότι πραγματικα θες να σαι μαζί της, μιας και σκέφτεσαι και την οικογενεια.
> 
> ως διπολικός λοιπόν με πρώτο ξεσπασμα στα 14 και είμαι 28, θα σου πω κάποιες δυσκολίες, θα παίξεις λίγο τον ρόλο του ''προστατη'' εαν δεν έχει μάθει να συνεργάζεται η κοπέλα σου με τον ψυχολόγο και τον ψυχιατρο της. Το περιβάλον το οποίο θα βρίσκεστε γενικα δεν πρεπει να ναι αγχωτικο αλλά αυτό κάνει καλό και σε σένα όχι μόνο σε εκείνη. Να χεις στο νου σου πως θρίλερ, άγριες εικόνες και θρησκοληπτικές καταστάσεις είναι επικύνδυνες γιατι ξεσπούν σε κάποια κρίση. Εαν η κοπέλα σου σε αγαπάει παρα πολύ ακόμα και σε κάποια μανία θα δεχτεί να πάρει τη φαρμακευτική της αγωγή. μια κρίση ενός διπολικού είναι κάτι παροδικό και δεν χαρακτηρίζει το σύνολο του χαρακτήρα της κοπέλας σου. Δεν αξίζει πιστεύω για κανένα λόγο για μια κρίση λίγων ημερων να ξεγράψεις τον άνθρωπο που αγαπάς. Σκέψου πως ο οργανισμός του διπολικού παθαινει περίπου αυτο που παθαίνει ένας μεθυσμένος, απλά για λίγες μέρες παραπάνω. Ότι αγάπησες στην κοπέλα σου δεν αλλάζει επειδή ''μεθαει'' για λίγες μέρες.


Σε ευχαριστω πολυ, πραγματικα μου δινεις κουραγιο. Την κοπελα μου την αγαπω πολυ και δεν θελω να την χασω για κανενα λογο. Οσο καιρο ειμαστε μαζι δεν εχει παρουσιασει καποια κριση. Η κριση εχει διαρκεια καποιες ημερες, ποσες περιπου ειναι αυτες? Σκεφτομαι στην διαρκεια της κρισης πως μπορει να συμπεριφερθει απεναντι της και απεναντι σε μενα.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

εγω ενα πραγμα δεν εχω καταλαβει ακομα εισαι σε θεση να εχεις σχεση με καπια που ειναι μια βοριας κ μια νοτιας? ναι η οχι? τα υπολυπα που γραφεις ομολογω οτι δε καταλαβαινω σε τι εξυπηρετουν.




> ως διπολικός λοιπόν με πρώτο ξεσπασμα στα 14 και είμαι 28, θα σου πω κάποιες δυσκολίες, θα παίξεις λίγο τον ρόλο του ''προστατη''


ετσι οπως το θετεις ειναι σα να λες:

εχοντας λοιπον ενα αλοθι για να κανω κ να λεω οτι γουσταρω θα ξεσπαω οπου βρω ενω οι αλλοι θα με προστατευουν συγκρατοντας με.

----------


## deus

> εγω ενα πραγμα δεν εχω καταλαβει ακομα εισαι σε θεση να εχεις σχεση με καπια που ειναι μια βοριας κ μια νοτιας? ναι η οχι? τα υπολυπα που γραφεις ομολογω οτι δε καταλαβαινω σε τι εξυπηρετουν.


Νιωθω τοσα πραγματα για εκεινη που ναι ειμαι σε θεση να εχω σχεση με καποια που ειναι μια βοριας και μια νοτιας. Δεν γνωριζω πολλα για την συγκεκριμενη διαταραχη -οσο και αν εχω διαβασει- και γιαυτο ρωταω εδω. Παραθετω αποσπασμα απο ενα website που περιγραφει την υπερσεξουαλικοτητα στα ατομα με διπολικη διαταραχη και πειτε μου αν αυτο ειναι ενα επιπλεον αγχος για τον συντροφο.



```
Σε πιο ελαφριές περιόδους μανίας (τις λεγόμενες υπομανίες) το αίσθημα του έρωτα μεγαλώνει – το φλέρτ γίνεται ένα διασκεδαστικό παιχνίδι – οι όποιες αναστολές αρχίζουν να χάνονται. Σε περιόδους μανίας, που ευτυχώς δεν κρατάνε πολύ, η σεξουαλική επιθυμία ή ακόμα και το όλο αίσθημα του έρωτα φτάνει σε επίπεδα που ο περισσότερος κόσμος δεν πρόκειται ποτέ να βιώσει κάτω από φυσιολογικές συνθήκες. Μην ζηλεύετε – συνήθως οι όποιες επιθυμίες και ορέξεις συνοδεύονται από τη πλήρη απώλεια των όποιων ηθικών φραγμών με αποτέλεσμα να γίνονται πράγματα που έχουν μεγάλο κόστος σε γάμους, φιλίες και ότι άλλες ανθρώπινες σχέσεις.
```

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

εγω παντως που ειχα ενα γνωστο συγγενη μου που ηταν μια βοριας κ μια νοτιας η συμβιωση μαζι του ηταν οντως πολυ δυσκολη οχι επειδη ηταν ετσι αστατος κ μια ετσι κ μια αλλιως αλλα επειδη ηταν κακος κ παλιοχαρακτηρας γι αυτο κανεις δεν μπορεσε να σταθει διπλα του..

----------


## wstyron

αν κ γραφεις πολυ αοριστα για να ζητας την συμβουλη μας θα πω την γνωμη μου . οντως γενικα μιλωντας μια σχεση με διπολικο ατομο κ με οποιαδηποτε ατομο με σοβαρο ψυχικο προβλημα ειναι δυσκολη . απο κει κ περα δεν μας γραφεις αν η δικη σου παιρνει κανονικα φαρμακα κτλ που παιζει μεγαλο ρολο για να παρεις την αποφαση σου ......
σε βλεπω πολυ διστακτικο κ ανετοιμο να προχωρησεις οποτε ισως θα ταν προτιμοτερο να χωρισετε .

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

το βλεπεις ως δυσκολο γιατι εμφανως δεν εχεις καμια σχεση με το θεμα που αναφερει αν ειχες θα σου φαινοταν απο ευκολο εως απλο.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

ειναι απλο το θεμα πας με τα νερα της δε τη πιεζεις καθολου τις μιλας κ συνεχιζεις μονο οταν σου απαντα αλλιως κανεις παυσεις κ συνεχιζεις με κατι αλλο μεχρι να απαντησει αν σε ενδιαφερει να κανεις σχεση με καπια σαν αυτη ετσι θα το πας φοβαμαι κλπ δεν εχει παιρνεις το καλαθακι σου κ πας σε αλλη παραλια αν δε σ αρεσει το ολο σεναριο.

----------


## deus

> αν κ γραφεις πολυ αοριστα για να ζητας την συμβουλη μας θα πω την γνωμη μου . οντως γενικα μιλωντας μια σχεση με διπολικο ατομο κ με οποιαδηποτε ατομο με σοβαρο ψυχικο προβλημα ειναι δυσκολη . απο κει κ περα δεν μας γραφεις αν η δικη σου παιρνει κανονικα φαρμακα κτλ που παιζει μεγαλο ρολο για να παρεις την αποφαση σου ......
> σε βλεπω πολυ διστακτικο κ ανετοιμο να προχωρησεις οποτε ισως θα ταν προτιμοτερο να χωρισετε .


Το ξερω πως ειναι δυσκολη και γιαυτο βρισκομαι σε διλλημα, η λογικη μου λεει να φυγω η καρδια μου λεει να μεινω. Κανει την θεραπεια της συστηματικα.

----------


## GeorgeGr1

Το μεγαλο προβλημα με αυτα τα ατομα, ειδικα αν την αγαπας και σκέφτεσαι για σοβαρα, ειναι η απιστια. Περνούν φασεις που ειναι πολυ ευαλωτες/οι σε ερωτικο παιχνιδι. Γενικως οταν καποιος ανθρωπος κυμαινεται απο πολυ up σε πολυ down, τα συναισθηματα σου θα ακολουθησουν το ιδιο μοτιβο, οποτε θα συζησεις το δικο του μαρτυριο και οχι αυτος τη δικη σου σταθεροτητα.

----------


## GeorgeGr1

Μια διπολικη σαν σχεση δε με προβληματιζει τοσο. Αλλα αν ειναι να αγχωνομαι οταν ειναι μονη με μικρα παιδια, θα παραμεινει απλα σχεση και τιποτα παραπανω. Μιλαω για τον εαυτο μου παντα. Ειναι ζορικη πολυ η κατασταση, οτι αποφασισεις το αποφασιζεις μονο για τον εαυτο σου, οι τριτοι δε φταινε σε τιποτα.

----------


## GeorgeGr1

Επισης επειδη σε μια τετοια σχεση αναγκαστικα θα πρεπει να δωσεις πολλα, να εχεις στο πισω μερος του μυαλου σου οτι καποια στιγμη μπορει να σε χωρισει ο/η διπολικος/η. Οποτε καταλαβαινεις τι δυναμη θα πρεπει να κρατησεις καβατζα για τον εαυτο σου, για να μην βρεθεις εσυ μετα με φαρμακα.

----------


## Aretousa

> οταν αγαπας πραγματικα καποιον δεν σε νοιαζει αν εχει διπολικη καταθλιψη η σχιζοφρενεια και μενεις μαζι του στα καλα κ στα ασχημα ..εγω ειχα την καλυτερη σχεση τηε ζωης μου με τον πιο σωστο ανθρωπο ο οποιοσ ειχε σχιζοφρενεια ..οταν μου ειπαν τι εχει απλα σεναχωρεθηκα που μπορει να υποφερει ο ανθρωπος μου ουτε στιγμη δεν σκεφτηκα να φυγω..οποτε για μενα αν την αγαπας δεν πρεπει να σκεφτεσαι να την αφησεις ..


Ντόλορ, πώς κατάλαβες ότι είχε σχιζοφρένεια?

----------


## Giorgos.s

> εγω ενα πραγμα δεν εχω καταλαβει ακομα εισαι σε θεση να εχεις σχεση με καπια που ειναι μια βοριας κ μια νοτιας? ναι η οχι? τα υπολυπα που γραφεις ομολογω οτι δε καταλαβαινω σε τι εξυπηρετουν.
> 
> 
> 
> ετσι οπως το θετεις ειναι σα να λες:
> 
> εχοντας λοιπον ενα αλοθι για να κανω κ να λεω οτι γουσταρω θα ξεσπαω οπου βρω ενω οι αλλοι θα με προστατευουν συγκρατοντας με.


Το να ειναι καποιος με διπολικη διαταραχη φιλε μου ειναι κατι πολυ σοβαρο. Δεν ψαχνει κανενας μας για αλλοθι ωστε να λεει και να κανει οτι γουσταρει, προφανως λογω αγνοιας εχεις παρεξηγησει καποια πραγματα. Βαλε τον εαυτο σου στη θεση ενος διπολικου, θα θελες εσυ να παιρνας 24ωρα ολοκληρα στο κρεββατι σου αφηνοντας πισω τα ονειρα σου για τη ζωη και τους στοχους σου; ή μηπως θα θελες να σπαταλας την περιουσια σου αλογιστα , να εκθετεις τον εαυτο σου σε κινδυνους ακομα και για την ιδια σου τη ζωη, να εκτιθεσαι στον περιγυρο σου και τοσα αλλα;; Μηπως τελικα εισαι εσυ αυτος που σ αρεσει πολυ το αλλοθι σα λεξη και ψαχνεις αλλοθι για να λες αλλοθι σε καθε σχολιο;;

----------


## terpsis

> Επισης επειδη σε μια τετοια σχεση αναγκαστικα θα πρεπει να δωσεις πολλα, να εχεις στο πισω μερος του μυαλου σου οτι καποια στιγμη μπορει να σε χωρισει ο/η διπολικος/η. Οποτε καταλαβαινεις τι δυναμη θα πρεπει να κρατησεις καβατζα για τον εαυτο σου, για να μην βρεθεις εσυ μετα με φαρμακα.


Μιας και νομιζω πως βρισκομαι σε φαση οπου ο, ακομα αδιαγνωστος μεν αλλα με πολλες ενδειξεις της διπολικης, συζυγος μου θελει να με χωρισει παιρνω την ευκαιρια να ρωτησω οποιον γνωριζει, γιατι ενας διπολικος επιλεγει να χωρισει απο σχεση μακροχρονια ή γαμο οπου ο αλλος συντροφος εχει δειξει σχεδον ατελειωτη ανοχη και υπομονη;

----------


## elis

Πολλοι οι λογοι ανοιξε θεμα

----------


## GeorgeGr1

Διοτι απλουστατα οι προσβολες που δεχεσαι σε φασεις εξαρσης, τις εννοει. Δεν εχει μπει κανας ξενος δαιμονας μεσα του. Απλα ειναι σε εξαρση και σου τα λεει χυμα.
Κανεις ανθρωπος δεν συμπαθει καποιον που μενει μαζι του απο λυπηση

----------


## terpsis

δεν ειναι απο λυπηση.
απο αγαπη.
ηταν.
στη δικη μου περιπτωση.

----------


## PICKOULINI

Καλησπέρα,παλιό θέμα αλλά πάντα επίκαιρο.μια πολύ καλή μου φίλη έχει δείγματα σχιζοφρένειας.στα καλά καθούμενα μου έστειλε ένα μνμ σαν να ήταν ο έξω από εδω με κατάρες.δεν είχαμε μαλώσει ποτέ .τι εννοείς ότι τα εννοεί; Επειδή δεν έχω βρεθεί ποτέ με άτομα με αυτή την αρρώστια ξέρεις πως μπορώ να την στηρίξω ;και αν τα εννοεί όπως λες αυτό σημαίνει ότι πρέπει να απομακρυνθω από κοντά της δηλ δεν θέλει να κάνουμε παρέα;

----------

